# resealing tank...



## skfish (Aug 18, 2011)

how long should I wait before a test fill? Tube says full cure is in 24 hours. How long till fish are added?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Small tank in 24 hours is "probably" ok. Why rush it, another 48 hrs would be good. A week even better. I would say after 1 week if it does not leak after 24 hrs, you will be good start the cycle. I won't put fish in till at least 7 days to let most of the vinegar dissipate any way. So may as well give it 5 or 6 days to cure - especially on larger tank. Just my humble opinion


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Agree with above, 24 hours is fine though. Rinse and fill.


----------



## skfish (Aug 18, 2011)

This is an established tank. Occupants are in a rubbermaid tote temporarily. Need to get this done before next Tuesday as I am having one of my rotator cuffs repaired.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

agree with the other guys lol the longer the better for sure. As for the fish in the rubbermaid... better to leave them there as long as you can, they should be fine for a few days. I'm no expert , but If it were me I would fill the tank around 36 hours after sealing, drain it in 12-24 hours & refill again , repeat one more time just to be safe. Might be even better to filter (for circulation purposes) and heat it during this, if you have a second filter and heater. Then Sun eve. or preferably Mon, transfer everything from the rubbermaid to the tank. I definitely would not rush this. I have personally lost a bunch of fish from rushing a project as this.


----------

